# If you were a shoe....



## monniej (Feb 17, 2006)

what would you be? i took this quiz and found out that i'm a pointed toed stiletto/slingback, and they're right! a great stiletto is most often my shoe of choice. have fun!

http://quiz.ivillage.com/beauty/tests/Shoestyle.htm?par=msn|fashion|bs|related%20%20%20&amp; iv_cobrandRef=msnwomen


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 17, 2006)

*So not me!! I'm a pointy toed boot, damnit!*

You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.

Less is more as far as you're concerned, but you still manage to look beautiful all the time. You don't really care about the latest trends, but you're psyched that all the stores are carrying the latest yoga clothing now. The new, fashionable flat sandals for spring have your name all over them, and you can't wait to start wearing yours. They're functional and comfortable, and best of all they look fabulous. Inner beauty is just as important to you as outer beauty, and it shows in the natural glow you radiate.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 17, 2006)

LMAO this is cute!

You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback!

The latest fashion magazines are your monthly bible. You love shoes so much that you ran out of room in your closet for shoe boxes, so the oven now doubles as a storage unit. You're always looking sophisticated and polished, even when you have jeans on, and Gwyneth Paltrow and Sarah Jessica Parker are your idols. Every seasonal trend is right up your alley, and most trends work back to things that are already in your closet. Looking great was never so easy!


----------



## Becka (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, it was fun! I'm a pointy-toe stiletto slingback too!

One question was really funny to me: what are your favourite socks/hosiery. And one of the choices was "argyles". Um, who wears argyles!!


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not sure about this one lol

_*You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.*_

_Less is more as far as you're concerned, but you still manage to look beautiful all the time. You don't really care about the latest trends, but you're psyched that all the stores are carrying the latest yoga clothing now. The new, fashionable flat sandals for spring have your name all over them, and you can't wait to start wearing yours. They're functional and comfortable, and best of all they look fabulous. Inner beauty is just as important to you as outer beauty, and it shows in the natural glow you radiate._


----------



## Leony (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback as well lol.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a pointy-toe/stiletto slingback...always figured myself for a platform lol Argyles lol!


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a pointy stiletto too... Except I own absolutely no pointy shoes. 

I hate Ivillage's site because they have so many ads that slow the browsing down.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 17, 2006)

*You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback!:icon_cool *

this is funny because I can no longer wear these kind of shoes! (hey - but I used to):icon_lol: :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

My favorite shoe is a stiletto but the quiz says _I_ am:

*You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.*

Less is more as far as you're concerned, but you still manage to look beautiful all the time. You don't really care about the latest trends, but you're psyched that all the stores are carrying the latest yoga clothing now. The new, fashionable flat sandals for spring have your name all over them, and you can't wait to start wearing yours. They're functional and comfortable, and best of all they look fabulous. Inner beauty is just as important to you as outer beauty, and it shows in the natural glow you radiate.


----------



## redrocks (Feb 17, 2006)

I think this is pretty on target for me....(Except the Yoga clothing part)

You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.

Less is more as far as you're concerned, but you still manage to look beautiful all the time. You don't really care about the latest trends, but you're psyched that all the stores are carrying the latest yoga clothing now. The new, fashionable flat sandals for spring have your name all over them, and you can't wait to start wearing yours. They're functional and comfortable, and best of all they look fabulous. Inner beauty is just as important to you as outer beauty, and it shows in the natural glow you radiate.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

A pointy-toed/stiletto shoed/ slingback shoe also.

:icon_redfSheesh:icon_redf


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 17, 2006)

You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.

Less is more as far as you're concerned, but you still manage to look beautiful all the time. You don't really care about the latest trends, but you're psyched that all the stores are carrying the latest yoga clothing now. The new, fashionable flat sandals for spring have your name all over them, and you can't wait to start wearing yours. They're functional and comfortable, and best of all they look fabulous. Inner beauty is just as important to you as outer beauty, and it shows in the natural glow you radiate.

i disagree. if i were a shoe, i would be a vintage one, something like these:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 17, 2006)

another pointy-toe stiletto/slingback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm a pointy toe stiletto slingack


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 18, 2006)

You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.

i dont wear clogs i wear sneekers in the fall, and yes i do live off sandles in the summer. its 1/2 right.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 18, 2006)

_You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback! _

_The latest fashion magazines are your monthly bible. You love shoes so much that you ran out of room in your closet for shoe boxes, so the oven now doubles as a storage unit. You're always looking sophisticated and polished, even when you have jeans on, and Gwyneth Paltrow and Sarah Jessica Parker are your idols. Every seasonal trend is right up your alley, and most trends work back to things that are already in your closet. Looking great was never so easy!_

Hm, I would wear stillettos if I could walk in them -- but I do wear a lot of pointy-toe shoes with fairly narrow heels! In-style, appropriate for work or a night out, and easier to walk in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm a stiletto/slingback, too!


----------



## pieced (Feb 18, 2006)

You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback! This so right, I would be a pair of beautiful Jimmy Choo or Miu Miu...


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im a sandal by summer and clog by fall, lol. I m not sure about that.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback! i had a filling thats what i was going to get

:icon_chee


----------



## Sofia (Feb 26, 2006)

You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback!

The latest fashion magazines are your monthly bible. You love shoes so much that you ran out of room in your closet for shoe boxes, so the oven now doubles as a storage unit. You're always looking sophisticated and polished, even when you have jeans on, and Gwyneth Paltrow and Sarah Jessica Parker are your idols. Every seasonal trend is right up your alley, and most trends work back to things that are already in your closet. Looking great was never so easy!

ahahaha cute


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 26, 2006)

yet another pointy-toe stiletto/slingback


----------



## ilafa (Feb 26, 2006)

and another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's mine:

You're a high boot girl on the go, and you always know where the best parties are.

Whether it's clubbing the night away or riding on the back of your boyfriend's motorcycle, you always look great. The snakeskin and platform sandal trends for spring are an answer to your prayers, and you can find snakeskin on everything from shoes to belts to hats, which will fit perfectly into your wardrobe of leather jackets and pants.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 28, 2006)

here's mine..

*You're a* loafer girl all the way, but that doesn't mean you don't know how to have fun.

The hot new Mary Janes for spring will give you an option beyond the oxfords and loafers you normally wear. You can also update your twinset by adding a brooch, either as an accessory or as a closure for your cardigan. You may look innocent, but there is a fashion diva inside you dying to come out.

lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i do like the innocent, feminine look.. but with a bit of an edge.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of us pointy toe stilletos here


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2007)

I got pointy toe stilletto too. My favourite type of shoe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm also a pointy-toed stiletto/slingback (Manolo slingbacks are my favorite :laughing: ).


----------



## Anthea (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback as well


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 26, 2007)

You're a sandal by summer and a clog by fall.

which is not really true, i'd think since pretty much the only shoe that isnt a sneeker that i wear is mary-jane shoes that i'd be more like that.


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Oct 26, 2007)

You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback!

The latest fashion magazines are your monthly bible. You love shoes so much that you ran out of room in your closet for shoe boxes, so the oven now doubles as a storage unit. You're always looking sophisticated and polished, even when you have jeans on, and Gwyneth Paltrow and Sarah Jessica Parker are your idols. Every seasonal trend is right up your alley, and most trends work back to things that are already in your closet. Looking great was never so easy!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 26, 2007)

"You're a pointy-toe stiletto/slingback!" haha *false*


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont wanna be a clog!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 26, 2007)

You're a high boot girl on the go, and you always know where the best parties are.

Whether it's clubbing the night away or riding on the back of your boyfriend's motorcycle, you always look great. The snakeskin and platform sandal trends for spring are an answer to your prayers, and you can find snakeskin on everything from shoes to belts to hats, which will fit perfectly into your wardrobe of leather jackets and pants.

hmm not bad i like boots! haha! i don't have a leather jacket or trousers but i aspire to have a leather jacket one day...maybe in bright red. hey if your gonna make a fashion mistake you may aswell do it with style lol :rotfl:


----------



## bCreative (Oct 26, 2007)

Pointy-Toe Stilleto/Slingback!!!!

Are there only two options?


----------

